# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thai Neujahrsfest in Bergheim/Köln am 11. April 2010

## Enrico

Thailändisches Neujahrsfest
Songkran 2553



Samstag,  17. April 2010,  19 Uhr
50127 Bergheim / Köln, Bürgerhaus Quadrath



        ? Klassische thailändische Tänze, Khun Nanthaporn
     ?  Thailändisches Tanz-Drama “Khon” (Maskentanz),Tanzgruppe Singsermwong,Hamburg
        ? Traditionelle Waffenkampfkunst des Krabbi Krabong, Khun Arjahn Ralf,Haltern´
        ? die alte Kunst des Obst- und Gemüseschnitzens   
     ? Thailändische Volkstanzgruppe Nantaporn, Düsseldorf
        ? Thai Comedy Show                     
        ? Thai Live Band „Suriya Project“, Köln           	
        ? Deutsche Band „Da Capo“
     ? Wahl der Songkrankönigin
     ? Tombola, 1. Preis : Flugticket nach Thailand        
        ? Thailand Bazar u.a. mit Kunsthandwerk, frisches Obst/Gemüse
        ? Thailändische Spezialitäten aus allen Landesteilen



Info / Anmeldung

Somnuc Larpwaj-Dackweiler
Nelly-Sachs-Weg 24
50170 Kerpen
Tel./Fax 02273-949723
0163-292 66 46
http://www.songkrangmxhome.de.tl

In Zusammenarbeit mit
Königlich Thailändisches Honorargeneralkonsulat Essen
Deutsch-Thailändische Gesellschaft, Köln
 Stadt Bergheim, BM Cultura
Association Institute of Thai Martial Arts, Bangkok

----------

